# QUESTION:  how do I know pollenation has occurred



## mgfcom (Mar 13, 2009)

Since it's been about a week since I started pollenating, how do I know if they have taken?  Not only do I actively bring pollen to the pistils, but I also see sacs are opening and pollen is breezing through the air.  Sometimes when I touch the male the pollen shakes off and about.

Since I don't want all buds full of seeds (I would be happy even with 50 mature seeds), when can I kill this male (and smoke him of course)?  I would like to free up the plant pot for the two females that remain and also free up the space so all the light concentrates on them.

Thanks.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 13, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> *how do I know pollenatio**n has occurred*


 
They usually seem a happy flower at first, then slowly they seem to change, they seem to be wanting, as if your not giving them enough.

Your time is no longer what they need, they need you to make them safe, they need you to keep them warm and fed to a point of exploding.

If you water them wrong with not only watering, but wrongly whispering how they look beautiful as they grow for you, your in for trouble.

She will suddenly burst a gasket and roar her furure at you, you will not only see her throw scissors, knives, anything glass and also the odd chair, frying pan and anything not nailed down.

Thats about all I can tell you about the facts of pollinating a female.

But if your talking Mary ...

Thats a different story  

The way you describe this scenario is the air is full of pollen, all receptive female glands will be pollinated, its too late to remove the male before all pollination has occured.



> I would like to free up the plant pot for the two females that remain


 
Explain that please ^^^

eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 13, 2009)

The air in your grow area is full of pollen if males are popping their flowers. Just about all colas will have seeds.
Pistles (hairs) will pull into gland at their base. You will see swelling of gland as seeds develop.


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 13, 2009)

wow, thank you both very sincerely!  Those were both very meaningful replies to me.

Wow, that first one was exciting and needs to be reread!

The second one describes what I see happening:  what looks like seed pods at the bottom of the now-orange pistils.  If the air is full of this pollen and each white pistil is pollenated, then I still don't see them turning orange and swelling up at bottom.

To answer a question:  I don't want to remove the male until I am sure she is pollenated.  The other female I think I will trim and smoke and then try to regenerate her (..."because it's there!")

But since 98% of the pistils are still juicy-white, and not dry-orange or dry-white, how do I know that she is 1000% pregnant?  It has been about 5 years since my last successful-to-complete-harvest grow, and how do I know that those seed-pods are not just the places that would otherwise be empty pods making room for other internal growth?

Are you saying (first reply) that she is going to show slow progress for a while and then suddenly burst forth in activity of phat bud growth??


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 13, 2009)

Just leave the male with the female til he stops flowering(male do have true flowers) then let female completely rippen(amber triches) the seeds will be fromed. You will see seed pods every where, you can always pop-out one to see if it is a mature seed..


----------



## imager777 (Mar 14, 2009)

Shake some of the pollen into a bag and store in a cool dry place, then do as you wish with the male.  If properly stored, pollen should keep for weeks.  If you're really not sure, just keep pollenating daily/weekly/whenever you feel the urge until you are sure.  Most likely, every female in there is quite knocked up by now.

EDIT: just read the post above mine... that works too.


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 14, 2009)

How long is this?  Do I leave the male there for 8 weeks?



			
				ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Just leave the male with the female til he stops flowering(male do have true flowers) then let female completely rippen(amber triches) the seeds will be fromed. You will see seed pods every where, you can always pop-out one to see if it is a mature seed..


----------



## Rockster (Mar 14, 2009)

If you've pollen flying about you can see I'd remove your males now as you'll have way more than the 50 seeds you want as one male pollen sac can potentially pollinate hundreds if not thousands of calyxes.

So pull the boys as you've hundreds of seeds forming already.:watchplant:


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 14, 2009)

rockster, if all of these calyxs/pistils are already pollenated, why aren't they all shrivelling up orange with seed-pod swelling at bottom?  I am afraid to cut down the male now if the lady is not yet pollenated because then I won't have seeds and I will have to spend another 100 USD to order new genetics and risk getting confiscated.


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 18, 2009)

A few days ago I started seeing white seeds in the seed pods.  My girl is pregnant!


----------



## 420benny (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats! Who brought cigars?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 19, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> rockster, if all of these calyxs/pistils are already pollenated, why aren't they all shrivelling up orange with seed-pod swelling at bottom?  I am afraid to cut down the male now if the lady is not yet pollenated because then I won't have seeds and I will have to spend another 100 USD to order new genetics and risk getting confiscated.




*OR,

*You could harvest the pollen, in either a plastic baggie or do it up really nice and put it into a film container and put it in the fridge.

Like your supposed to...


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 20, 2009)

*OR...*

You could totally disregard my advice and try to ruffle my feathers.



> QUESTION: how do I...  	03-20-2009 02:36 PM  	You are just a condescending *******.



I also don't appreciate the potty mouth, I'm sure your GOD wouldn't either.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 20, 2009)

mgfcom I've been away a few days,how you piss in everybody cherro's? To have every top dog nipping at your throat, you must have thrown common sence out the window. The people that take the time to answer your questions have exp. in the area of your question. If you have documented proof post it! We are all here to learn from each other.


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 20, 2009)

you got it backwards, dude.  read all the posts in context.  who hijacked whose thread?  Who accepted as valid others' advice and experience, and simply asks that others don't belligerently berate flame and bash me for doing things differently?

RE:  proof - will not post here at this forum.  I will post the proof on another forum.  I have offered to send it privately via e-mail to a few select who have been nice?

And what makes a top dog?  the most posts here?  Those who have uploaded the most pictures?  That is nonsense.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 20, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> RE:  proof - will not post here at this forum.  I will post the proof on another forum.  I have offered to send it privately via e-mail to a few select who have been nice?



Re: Re: Proof.

Post a link.

I think after what you have posted here you are obligated to prove SOMETHING at least...


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 20, 2009)

hey mgfcom...

ostpicsworthless: 


I wanna see pics!


----------



## Hick (Mar 21, 2009)

...mgfcom.... 



> 14. You will, if asked by a representative of the Forums, cease posting any content, and/or links to content, deemed inappropriate by the staff of the Forums.


..As an official representative, I'm asking you now, to cease posting 100% false information. It is not only misleading to a new grower attempting to learn, but is counter productive to the healthy educational environment that we want to keep in tact here..


----------



## Rockster (Mar 21, 2009)

:yeahthat: Can't go around spouting nonsense like spontaneously created sub soil seedlings and general plant mutilation,male plant worship and other voodoo!

It's unwholesome!


----------



## POTUS (Mar 21, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...mgfcom...As an official representative, I'm asking you now, to cease posting 100% false information. It is not only misleading to a new grower attempting to learn, but is counter productive to the healthy educational environment that we want to keep in tact here..


Hey Hick, thanks for the strong advice to our new MP member. mgfcom, your refusal to post what you say is your proof makes anyone who reads your posts wonder why an adult would spitefully deny the one thing that would prove their argument.

The other factor is the email thing. Everyone on this group is aware of the inherent dangers of sending their personal contact information to ANYONE. There really is no such thing as an anonymous email address. Most are sponsored in the west and contain records of true IP addresses that would link a person to their real home address and name if the cops want to use the info.

Please stop asking anyone on this group to provide you with their email address. It's not only against the rules here, but again, makes me wonder why you would want personal contact information with the growers here.

You've mentioned several things that just don't add up. You say you've grown "thousands of seedlings", but in another thread,  you mention having only grown one type of weed. You offer advice in still other threads that shows your lack of experience in growing.

I've held my tongue on this situation long enough. You've shown that you are a person who makes things up.

I suggested that you start over with a new user name. Now I'll again be more blunt. Just leave and don't come back. You've disrupted the group long enough with all this nonsense you're spouting about things that are factually impossible and you and I both know never happened.

I've been growing weed for more than 45 years. I flat guarantee you that you cannot mention a single thing about growing weed, genetics of weed or the plant systems contained within the plant that I haven't studied. When I say studied, I mean from published papers written by scientists, not some person no one ever heard of that thinks they have something that defies everything known about marijuana.

You've posted enough misinformation on this group to spark my anger. I'm going to look at every single post you make from this point onward and point out every incorrect bit of bullcrap you post.

How about if you take your misinformation to another group? I'm sure I speak for a lot of people here when I say I'm tired of the drama and baloney you're spreading here.

You're obviously a new grower with hardly any experience. Your posts about what you've done show this. Please stop insulting us with your pretence of being an experienced grower. It isn't being believed by anyone that knows better.

Since you won't create another persona, then you leave the REAL experienced growers here no choice but to monitor your posts and point out every instance of your pretending to know things you obviously don't.

I've never told anyone what I've just said to you. Ever. I would never say things like this to anyone unless pushed to my limit.

Now quit the nonsense and stop pretending to be something you're not.

You don't want to challenge me on the subject of growing. I'll make you look more foolish than you've managed to do for yourself.

Please, come back as another member or just leave. You've caused enough trouble here.

And stop telling people to send you their email addresses.


Stoney.


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 21, 2009)

sorry, but I will not deny the facts of what I observed.  How about this:  I won't post anymore on the topic if other members don't post any more demanding proof in such a belligerent manner?  I won't reply if they don't post demanding as if I owe them something.  Is this fair, hick?  I will let you and others continue to be ignorant of this true phenomenon.

Hick, how about you observe YOUR OWN RULE #5 and don't flame or bash me as you PERSONALLY have done several times?  A little consistency hick.  I have informed other moderators that you don't observe your own rule #5.  Who is the admin here?  Maybe I should inform him also.  It seems you only enforce rules when it is convenient for you, and of course the rules do not apply to you, moderator extraordinaire.





			
				Hick said:
			
		

> ...mgfcom....
> 
> 
> ..As an official representative, I'm asking you now, to cease posting 100% false information. It is not only misleading to a new grower attempting to learn, but is counter productive to the healthy educational environment that we want to keep in tact here..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 21, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> ...  I have informed other moderators that you don't observe your own rule #5.  Who is the admin here?  Maybe I should inform him also....



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:  Wow, I'll bet Hick is really scared now that you have informed the other mods and have threatened to inform MarP :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## POTUS (Mar 21, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> sorry, but I will not deny the facts of what I observed. How about this: I won't post anymore on the topic...I will let you and others continue to be ignorant of this true phenomenon.


It never happened. It can't happen. You never observed it. No one here is ignorant of this, because it never happened.

You won't post pics of it because you also know it never happened.

What exactly do you expect? If you came on this site and told us all that a marijuana plant just sprouted from your left nostril, we wouldn't believe you then either. What you've tried to pass off as truth is an impossibility. Not maybe, not if, not might have..... It never happened.

Post your pics of it or just be quiet about it. Take that nonsense out of your signature also. It's not true.

Enough of this lie.

This isn't a bash or a flame. It's telling you that you're not being truthful.

Did you think you could pass this nonsense off in a growers forum?

Wrong.


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 21, 2009)

Hempgirl, I don't care if Hick is laughing like you.  All I know is that I have observed that Hick is not consistent in his enforcement of the rules.  This is bad enough, but when he himself PERSONALLY participates in violating rules, I see here total hypocrisy.

Potus, Hick asked me to stop posting about the subject, so this will be my last reply on the subject.  Consistency would require that he ask the same of you and all members.  It is too bad he asked me to stop - now you will never see the pictures...on this forum.  

If it makes you all feel better to insist it is not true, then so be it:  ignorance is bliss.  You never will see such a phenomenon if you grow one plant per pot - it requires that they grow together.  But I will certainly inform my discovery to Dutch Passion so they can do their own trials to reproduce the phenomenon.



			
				POTUS said:
			
		

> It never happened. It can't happen. You never observed it. No one here is ignorant of this, because it never happened.
> 
> You won't post pics of it because you also know it never happened.
> 
> ...


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 21, 2009)

I say we have a poll and ban all and any person like this. They dont deserve to be apart of community like this, if theyre only here to spread lies and deceive other growers. I just dont get this person he trys to give us a smoke report on leaves now this what a waste of life.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow, crazy thread(s).

Your pollination attemp was far too long. Did you know a Female will be germinated 15-20 minuates after pollen contacts a pistil?

Simply, folks don't believe your root story because it is virtually impossible.

PLEASE let us know what DP has to say about it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 21, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> It never happened. It can't happen. You never observed it. No one here is ignorant of this, because it never happened.
> 
> You won't post pics of it because you also know it never happened.
> 
> ...



Pictures wouldn't make any difference--all we would see would be a seedling in a pot that had other plants in it.  It would prove nothing.  We know what is claimed is not possible.

However, how childish to take a "you have not been nice to me, so I won't share" attitude--it makes you sound like a 12 year old, mgfcom.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 21, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> Potus, Hick asked me to stop posting about the subject, so this will be my last reply on the subject. Consistency would require that he ask the same of you and all members. It is too bad he asked me to stop - now you will never see the pictures...on this forum.
> 
> If it makes you all feel better to insist it is not true, then so be it: ignorance is bliss. You never will see such a phenomenon if you grow one plant per pot - it requires that they grow together. But I will certainly inform my discovery to Dutch Passion so they can do their own trials to reproduce the phenomenon.


Bull. You know it never happened and you never intended to post these fictitious pics because they don't exist any more than your root seedlings.

You've been called out on your lie. By not posting proof, you've shown that it is indeed nothing more than a lie.

Have you removed it from your sig line yet?

If you think you can pass off a blatant lie about marijuana growth on this site, you're not very bright.

You've been discovered. Now just be quiet.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 21, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Have you removed it from your sig line yet?


"That's right: I, mgfcom, have observed that marijuana can produce new seedlings directly from its roots under the right conditions"


Obviously not.

Then you haven't quit posting about it. It's in every post you make.

Pure nonsense.


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 21, 2009)

hempidoless, you are a moderator, yet not respecting hick's request.  I even changed my signature to respect his request.  And you voted with "thanks" to the suggestion that people vote me off?  sounds like you are just another one of the lynch-mob who cannot accept new ideas and is hear-no-evil, see-no-evil, speak-no-evil.  It sounds like you are the 12-year olds:  she is not one of us!  Let's not let her play here anymore!  We can't accept what she says so let's all just bash her and flame every thread she starts or posts.

Who is violating the rules here, moderators?  It seems that Mutt is the only respectful moderator who actually moderates fairly and doesn't participate in the flaming.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 21, 2009)

Here's another tissue...


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 21, 2009)

Normally, I bet most of us would not.

...but...

Most "Trolls" are not standing on a soapbox with a bullhorn trying to convince you that air causes cancer and we need to start breathing water...

Ya know?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2009)

Yep, but everyones also playing right into what he wants.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 21, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> I will certainly inform my discovery to Dutch Passion so they can do their own trials to reproduce the phenomenon.


 
I'm sure they'll stay up late waiting for your Breaking News report, on the edge of their seats.  Good thing they sell coffee in coffee shops!


----------



## POTUS (Mar 21, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> The Hemp Goddess, you are a moderator, yet not respecting hick's request. I even changed my signature to respect his request...
> 
> sounds like you are just another one who cannot accept new ideas...


mgfcom, it's good that you removed the nonsense from your signature.

You've tried to convince a group of very experienced marijuana growers into believing that something impossible has occurred between two plants that you've grown. The problem with this is that you chose something to discuss that actually IS impossible. It's not debatable. If you understood more about how the growth systems in the marijuana plant worked, you'd understand how silly your claim is. What you think you've seen isn't anything *New*, you've misinterpreted something you've seen as something it isn't. Now, under the false understanding of *thinking* you've seen something that is completely impossible, you're trying to slam anyone who tells you that the Moon *isn't* made of cream cheese.

The attitude you've shown when you've been corrected is similar to that of a small child who INSISTS that the tooth fairy MUST have been the one to take all the cookies. Adults have never, and will never believe something that just isn't true and is impossible.

Again, I strongly suggest to you that you rejoin as a different member. This series of mistakes you've made concerning your current membership isn't ever going to wear off.

Hick, I would suggest that you just create an alternate account for this person, PM them the information about it and then delete the old account in 24 hours. You'd be doing the group and this person all a favor by ending this situation.

Then, mgfcom, you should just act as though you are a new member and things would return to the good natured, fun and interesting place this group has always been.

Mods, mgfcom, this situation is beyond repair. It's time to just end it. mgfcom hasn't done anything to be banned for, and nobody else has done anything really bad, so this would be a good time to start over mgfcom's account and just let it fix itself.

mgfcom, this is solid advice I'm suggesting to you. Please take it before baning starts happening. Why push it that far? Why suffer the continued sarcastic remarks that will happen if you retain your current account? Just start over as an unknown. Think this over and please decide to do so.

Stoney.


----------



## Hick (Mar 21, 2009)

> It is too bad he asked me to stop - now you will never see the pictures...on this forum


you're absolutely correct.. 
here is the admin' contact information and a form to send it..
CONTACT FORUM ADMINISTRATOR


----------



## POTUS (Mar 21, 2009)

Four red reps.... I think that may be a record.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2009)

> when can I kill this male (and smoke him of course)?


 

 Are you kidding me??? How old are you,,??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 21, 2009)

mgfcom said:
			
		

> hempidoless, you are a moderator, yet not respecting hick's request.  I even changed my signature to respect his request.  And you voted with "thanks" to the suggestion that people vote me off?  sounds like you are just another one of the lynch-mob who cannot accept new ideas and is hear-no-evil, see-no-evil, speak-no-evil.  It sounds like you are the 12-year olds:  she is not one of us!  Let's not let her play here anymore!  We can't accept what she says so let's all just bash her and flame every thread she starts or posts.
> 
> Who is violating the rules here, moderators?  It seems that Mutt is the only respectful moderator who actually moderates fairly and doesn't participate in the flaming.



You are the one who has it wrong.  I am honoring Hick's request regarding the dissemination of misinformation.  You just do not get it.  You do not have new ideas.  You are simply wrong and there is no debate about this.  I am not the only one telling you this.  Everyone is.  And yet, somehow, you believe that you cannot possibly be wrong, there cannot be another possible explanation,  Nooooooo.  We are all wrong and you have discovered something that no botanist anywhere else has ever seen?  What incredible arrogance. 

No, I cannot accept what you say because it is wrong and new people come here to learn.  Such misinformation has got to be countered.  Calling one out who is giving out false and erroneous information is not flaming.  

Also, how cutesie of you to change other's name's to be a dig.  How grown up and mature.  I'm through with you.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 21, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You are the one who has it wrong...I'm through with you.


It seems we're all through with her. She's been banned to the bone. B B B B Banned, banned to the bone....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 21, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> It seems we're all through with her. She's been banned to the bone. B B B B Banned, banned to the bone....



Hey Potus, I love George--you ever see George in concert?  Dam he's dynamic.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 21, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Hey Potus, I love George--you ever see George in concert? Dam he's dynamic.


No, I haven't. I was living in Gettysburg when they had their debut on TV in 82.

"George Thorogood and the Destroyers appeared on _Saturday Night Live_ on October 2, 1982. They performed "Bad to the Bone."

Here's the original video:

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6aQneYgrv0
Crank it up!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 8, 2009)

lol... it's a good thing I was already banned when this confused person was here "discovering" new things about MJ that had been slipping past growers for millenia, cuz I surely woulda been banned right away... LMAO... I've been sitting here for hours reading their threads and laughing my head off....


----------

